
Judge finds Tesla CEO Elon Musk in 'clear violation' of gag order - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/04/elon-musk-tesla-sec-court-new-york
======
dayaz36
This title is a straight up lie. Judge never said he was in violation of
anything. He asked them to go and work things out on their own and come back
in two weeks. The guardian is despicable

------
garysahota93
Could someone please summarize what's happening here? I haven't been following
so I'm confused with this whole SEC / Elon Musk battle.

~~~
Doxin
Elon musk tweeted things that affected the stock of his company. These things
turned out to be not true. Messing with the stock market like that is a no-no.
A judge told him to knock it off. And then this article.

